# I am back with DirecTV, Stream that is...



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

After a messy divorce with DirecTV satellite 6 years ago, I am back with DirecTV Stream.

When I think back on my times with Satellite TV and DBS TALK I realize how old I am...

I won't go though all the details but from 1997-2016 I had Dish and DirecTV and a bunch of different equipment.

In 2016 I had enough of DirecTV, after AT&T acquired them, I reluctantly went with Comcast/Xfinity.

Well, as expected, Comcast costs drove me to OTA and in February I turned in my 4K receiver and cablecard.

I signed up with Evoca in March and I was fine with OTA and getting my regional sports from Evoca. I also tried Philo so we could see the new season of Yellowstone.

Earlier this week Evoca announced they are shutting down.

I had been a beta tester for AT&T NOW several years ago and liked it then.

I decided to try DirecTV Stream and really liked the picture quality and how well it works with ROKU, Apple TV and Amazon streaming sticks. It also works great loading the app on my two Google TV's. The DirecTV app is also great for our iPhones and iPads.

I did go with a remanufactured C71KW box that I can't tell from new. It is great to give our main Sony 77" A80CK OLED TV the ability to change channels using the keypad. The Sony remote will also control the C71KW.

I simplicity of it all is very nice in this world of streaming. I just wish they would add the Apple TV App to the C71KW.

I did have an issue trying to sign up for the service. Apparently AT&T thinks I still have DirecTV. I turned my equipment back in in 2016 but it would not let me sign up as a new customer. 
I ended up using my wife's e-mail to set up a new account and all went smoothly.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Phil T said:


> ....
> 
> I did have an issue trying to sign up for the service. Apparently AT&T thinks I still have DirecTV. I turned my equipment back in in 2016 but it would not let me sign up as a new customer.
> I ended up using my wife's e-mail to set up a new account and all went smoothly.


Yup, it's best to use a different email address than your DirecTV Satellite account. Their systems get really wonky if you use the same email login .


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I cut the cord earlier this year (Dish), and haven't regretted it at all. I did use Direct streaming for a while, but decided it was too expensive for just seeing the same old repeats live. While all the other streamers let you drop, suspend, resume easily, D was horrible. You have to talk to customer (non)support, argue for 15 mins, forget it. Never again.
But, not all is lost. I've found that you just need to adjust your habits a bit. I get local news free delayed an hour or two (Very Local). I get network news for free via ABC Live Now.
I did subscribe to Hulu Live for a while, and btw it gives you just about everything D does but without the cancel hassle, but again realized that 'live' means pay a lot for not much. I've found that basically all the live programming can be seen either live or delayed on other subscription svcs for less money, or even some free svcs.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

wje said:


> I cut the cord earlier this year (Dish), and haven't regretted it at all. I did use Direct streaming for a while, but decided it was too expensive for just seeing the same old repeats live. While all the other streamers let you drop, suspend, resume easily, D was horrible. You have to talk to customer (non)support, argue for 15 mins, forget it. Never again.
> But, not all is lost. I've found that you just need to adjust your habits a bit. I get local news free delayed an hour or two (Very Local). I get network news for free via ABC Live Now.
> I did subscribe to Hulu Live for a while, and btw it gives you just about everything D does but without the cancel hassle, but again realized that 'live' means pay a lot for not much. I've found that basically all the live programming can be seen either live or delayed on other subscription svcs for less money, or even some free svcs.


What is the "cancel hassle" you referred to?


----------



## hop4joy2u (Sep 11, 2005)

I had DirecTV streaming for awhile because I couldn't get my local abc station in with an outside antenna, no matter how much I tried. DirecTV stream raised their prices & I tried YouTube TV which was lower at the time & stayed with YouTube TV. Unlimited DVR also. 
When I tried to cancel DirecTV Stream it was a major hassle, I couldn't do it online & I had to call them to do it. Wasted 30 minutes of my time just to cancel. Never again.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

the2130 said:


> What is the "cancel hassle" you referred to?


You can chat to cancel also Alot of this is overblown..


----------

